# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نظرتون در باره ی این برنامه چیه ؟

## mrnurse7

سلام دوستان
نظرتون راجب این برنامه چیه ؟
شنبه : زیست (3ساعت ) + دینی ( 1.5 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1.5 ساعت ).........تست زیست (50 تا) +تست دینی (30 تا ) + تست ادبیات (30 تا )
یکشنبه : فیزیک ( 3 ساعت ) + عربی (1.5 ساعت ) + زبان (1.5 ساعت )..................تست فیزیک (50 تا) + تست عربی 30 تا + تست زبان 30 تا
دو شنبه : شیمی 3ساعت + ریاضی 3 ساعت ..............تست شیمی 50 تا + تست ریاضی 50 تا
سه شنبه : مرور درسهایی ک طی 3 روز قبل خوانده شد همراه با تست ( هر درس یک ساعت همراه با تست ) ( یعنی با تست مرور بشه )
چارشنبه : مثل شنبه ولی مباحث عووض میشه
پنج شنبه : مثل یکشنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
جمعه : مثل 2 شنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
شنبه مرور درسهای این 3 روز

----------


## omiid

به نظر من زیست باید بیشتر بخونی
هر چند که از قدیم میگن صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند

----------


## mrnurse7

> به نظر من زیست باید بیشتر بخونی
> هر چند که از قدیم میگن صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند


خب میشه بگی کجای برنامه بذارمش این زیست بیشتر رو

----------


## omiid

> خب میشه بگی کجای برنامه بذارمش این زیست بیشتر رو


گفتم که نظرات هر کی فرق داره
من اگه بودم از ساعتای عمومیام کمی  کم میکردم و حتی تو روزاییی هم که واسه مرور گذاشته بودم بازم زیست میخوندم
من خودم از فردا میخوام شروع کنم و تا یه هفته قبل کنکور هر روز زیستو خواهم خوند!

----------


## mrnurse7

> گفتم که نظرات هر کی فرق داره
> من اگه بودم از ساعتای عمومیام کمی  کم میکردم و حتی تو روزاییی هم که واسه مرور گذاشته بودم بازم زیست میخوندم
> من خودم از فردا میخوام شروع کنم و تا یه هفته قبل کنکور هر روز زیستو خواهم خوند!


شنبه : زیست (3ساعت ) + دینی ( 1.5 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1.5 ساعت ).........تست زیست (50 تا) +تست دینی (30 تا ) + تست ادبیات (30 تا )
یکشنبه : فیزیک ( 3 ساعت ) + عربی (1.5 ساعت ) + زبان (1.5 ساعت )..................تست فیزیک (50 تا) + تست عربی 30 تا + تست زبان 30 تا
دو شنبه : شیمی 3ساعت + ریاضی 3 ساعت ..............تست شیمی 50 تا + تست ریاضی 50 تا
سه شنبه : مرور درسهای اختصاصی+ 3 ساعت زیست
چارشنبه : مثل شنبه ولی مباحث عووض میشه
پنج شنبه : مثل یکشنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
جمعه : مثل 2 شنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
شنبه : مرور عمومی های هفته ی گذشته + 3 ساعت زیست 
این چطوره ؟

----------


## ahmad94

> سلام دوستان
> نظرتون راجب این برنامه چیه ؟
> شنبه : زیست (3ساعت ) + دینی ( 1.5 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1.5 ساعت ).........تست زیست (50 تا) +تست دینی (30 تا ) + تست ادبیات (30 تا )
> یکشنبه : فیزیک ( 3 ساعت ) + عربی (1.5 ساعت ) + زبان (1.5 ساعت )..................تست فیزیک (50 تا) + تست عربی 30 تا + تست زبان 30 تا
> دو شنبه : شیمی 3ساعت + ریاضی 3 ساعت ..............تست شیمی 50 تا + تست ریاضی 50 تا
> سه شنبه : مرور درسهایی ک طی 3 روز قبل خوانده شد همراه با تست ( هر درس یک ساعت همراه با تست ) ( یعنی با تست مرور بشه )
> چارشنبه : مثل شنبه ولی مباحث عووض میشه
> پنج شنبه : مثل یکشنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> جمعه : مثل 2 شنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> شنبه مرور درسهای این 3 روز


*داداش ی روز باهاش بخون اگه باهاش حال کردی ادامه بده..شعار نمیدم...طبق معمو بهترین مشاور خودتی..تا این واژه *بهترین مشاور خودتی * با تک تک سلولات حسش کردی میتونی بهترین برنامه رو واسه خودت بریزی..*

----------


## omiid

> شنبه : زیست (3ساعت ) + دینی ( 1.5 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1.5 ساعت ).........تست زیست (50 تا) +تست دینی (30 تا ) + تست ادبیات (30 تا )
> یکشنبه : فیزیک ( 3 ساعت ) + عربی (1.5 ساعت ) + زبان (1.5 ساعت )..................تست فیزیک (50 تا) + تست عربی 30 تا + تست زبان 30 تا
> دو شنبه : شیمی 3ساعت + ریاضی 3 ساعت ..............تست شیمی 50 تا + تست ریاضی 50 تا
> سه شنبه : مرور درسهای اختصاصی+ 3 ساعت زیست
> چارشنبه : مثل شنبه ولی مباحث عووض میشه
> پنج شنبه : مثل یکشنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> جمعه : مثل 2 شنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> شنبه : مرور عمومی های هفته ی گذشته + 3 ساعت زیست 
> این چطوره ؟


دوست عزیز اول باید خودت شرایطتتو بسنجی تا ببینی برنامه حتما مطابق میلت باشه و خدایی نکرده خسته کننده نشه برات.
خلاصش اگه دیدی واقعا میتونی و خسته نمیشی باور کن همین 6 ساعتی که به زیست اضافه کردی فوق العاده تاثیر مثبت داره البته بازم میگم به شرطی که خستت نکنه.

----------


## mrnurse7

> دوست عزیز اول باید خودت شرایطتتو بسنجی تا ببینی برنامه حتما مطابق میلت باشه و خدایی نکرده خسته کننده نشه برات.
> خلاصش اگه دیدی واقعا میتونی و خسته نمیشی باور کن همین 6 ساعتی که به زیست اضافه کردی فوق العاده تاثیر مثبت داره البته بازم میگم به شرطی که خستت نکنه.


مرسی...پس این هفته رو با همین سیستم میخونم ببینم چه نتیجه ای میگیرم...اگ خوب بود ک ادامه میدم اگه خوب نبود عوض میکنم و از ظریق همین پست اطلاع میدم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *داداش ی روز باهاش بخون اگه باهاش حال کردی ادامه بده..شعار نمیدم...طبق معمو بهترین مشاور خودتی..تا این واژه *بهترین مشاور خودتی * با تک تک سلولات حسش کردی میتونی بهترین برنامه رو واسه خودت بریزی..*


باشه چشم...تصمیم گرفتم ی هفته با این برنامه بخونم ببینم چجوری میشه

----------


## صبوادلا

سلام
من چطور برای برنامه ی 10مرداد قلمچی برنامه بریزم؟؟

----------


## Ensany

> سلام
> من چطور برای برنامه ی 10مرداد قلمچی برنامه بریزم؟؟


سلام اموزش کامل برنامه ریزی همگام با ازمون ازمایشی تا شب در سایت قرار داده میشه!

konkur.in

صفحه اول!

----------


## mrnurse7

> سلام اموزش کامل برنامه ریزی همگام با ازمون ازمایشی تا شب در سایت قرار داده میشه!
> 
> konkur.in
> 
> صفحه اول!


مشکل همه ی ما اینه ک چجوری بخونیم از کدوم درسا شرو کنیم و این چیزا

----------


## ayda76

من عادت کردم به ساعتی خوندن

اول هفته درسایی ک باید خونده بشه رو رو یه برگه مینویسم...بعد یه بررسی میکنم حجم هر کدوم و تعداد تستاشون چقدره بعد براساس اون یه ساعتی رو بهش اختصاص میدم
بعد کل ساعتا رو جمع میزنم اگه دیدم بیشتر از اونیه که میتونم تو یه هفته بخونم یه مقداری از درسا رو حذف میکنم

بعد اینکه هردرسیو چه روزی بخونم رو هم مشخص میکنم....همیشه پنج شنبه رو خالی میذارم...بعد فقط واسه دو روز اول برنامه دقیق میچینم....هر درسی رو چه ساعتی بخونم حدودا چند تست بزنم و...همیشه یه ربع نیم ساعت بین درسا استراحت میذارم ک معمولا جای اینکه صرف استراحت بشه صرف عقب موندگیم میشه

بعد دو روز برنا مه دو روز بعدشو میچینم

..چهار شنبه بر اساس اینکه چقدر از برنامه عقبم برنامه 5 شنبه رو هم میچینم

این طرز برنامه چیدن بعضی وقتا واقعا جواب میده(خصوصا 5 شنبه قبل آزمون:yahoo (4) :Yahoo (1):  ولی بعضی وقتا هم شکست میخوره!!!!:yahoo (21):  

به نظرتون این برنامه چی کم داره چیکار کنم

چندین بار شنیدم که میگن ساعتی برنامه ریزی نکنید!!!!بدون ساعت که نمیشه!!من ساعت مشخص نکنم یه درسو تا شب طولش میدم!!!

----------


## mohammad^s

> سلام دوستان
> نظرتون راجب این برنامه چیه ؟
> شنبه : زیست (3ساعت ) + دینی ( 1.5 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1.5 ساعت ).........تست زیست (50 تا) +تست دینی (30 تا ) + تست ادبیات (30 تا )
> یکشنبه : فیزیک ( 3 ساعت ) + عربی (1.5 ساعت ) + زبان (1.5 ساعت )..................تست فیزیک (50 تا) + تست عربی 30 تا + تست زبان 30 تا
> دو شنبه : شیمی 3ساعت + ریاضی 3 ساعت ..............تست شیمی 50 تا + تست ریاضی 50 تا
> سه شنبه : مرور درسهایی ک طی 3 روز قبل خوانده شد همراه با تست ( هر درس یک ساعت همراه با تست ) ( یعنی با تست مرور بشه )
> چارشنبه : مثل شنبه ولی مباحث عووض میشه
> پنج شنبه : مثل یکشنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> جمعه : مثل 2 شنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> شنبه مرور درسهای این 3 روز



دوست عزیز برنامه ریزی فقط تعیین اینکه فلان ساعت زیست میخونم نیس!!در برنامه باید علاوه بر زمان /حجم مطالعاتیم مشخص باشه.

مثلا 3 ساعت زیست قراره چیا خونده شه.چون اگه حجم مشخص نباشه ذهن تنبل میشه!فقط دنباله نموم کردن برنامه از نظر زمانی هس.ن حجمی.

اول بیا درسا و تستایی که قراره تو هفته کار شه رو مشخص کن.بعد زمانی رو که میتونی بخونی تقسیمش کن بین درسا و براساس الویت هرکدوم زمانو بینشون کمو زیاد کن.

البته  زمان جبرانی هم بزار.چون ممکنه عقب بمونی.....


***درضمن تابستون اینقده عمومی خوندن صحیح نیس!!شاید حدود 50 درصد برنامت عمومی باشه.درحالی بعد عید که تاکید روی عمومی زیاده حدود 50تا60 درصد برنامه عمومی خونده میشه!!!!
البته این نظر منه!باز خوددانی!!!

----------


## زری

> سلام دوستان
> نظرتون راجب این برنامه چیه ؟
> شنبه : زیست (3ساعت ) + دینی ( 1.5 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1.5 ساعت ).........تست زیست (50 تا) +تست دینی (30 تا ) + تست ادبیات (30 تا )
> یکشنبه : فیزیک ( 3 ساعت ) + عربی (1.5 ساعت ) + زبان (1.5 ساعت )..................تست فیزیک (50 تا) + تست عربی 30 تا + تست زبان 30 تا
> دو شنبه : شیمی 3ساعت + ریاضی 3 ساعت ..............تست شیمی 50 تا + تست ریاضی 50 تا
> سه شنبه : مرور درسهایی ک طی 3 روز قبل خوانده شد همراه با تست ( هر درس یک ساعت همراه با تست ) ( یعنی با تست مرور بشه )
> چارشنبه : مثل شنبه ولی مباحث عووض میشه
> پنج شنبه : مثل یکشنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> جمعه : مثل 2 شنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> شنبه مرور درسهای این 3 روز


حجمی ساعتی بخونی خیلی بهتره منم بانطر اون دوستمون موافقم حتما تعیین کن چقد تو چند ساعت بخونی در حدتوانت که مثلا میتونی چند صفحه زیست تو2ساعت بخونی تعیین کن و بخون اگه نتونستی هم که تو برنامت زمان جبرانی بذار مثلا ساعتهایی تو روز5شنبه یاجمعه برای جبرانیت بذار ولی سعی کن طبق برنامت بخونی

----------


## mrnurse7

> حجمی ساعتی بخونی خیلی بهتره منم بانطر اون دوستمون موافقم حتما تعیین کن چقد تو چند ساعت بخونی در حدتوانت که مثلا میتونی چند صفحه زیست تو2ساعت بخونی تعیین کن و بخون اگه نتونستی هم که تو برنامت زمان جبرانی بذار مثلا ساعتهایی تو روز5شنبه یاجمعه برای جبرانیت بذار ولی سعی کن طبق برنامت بخونی


مرسی حتما استفاده میکنم...من میخوام ک با برنامه های قلم چی هماهنگ باشم از ی طرفم میخام زود درسای سوم و دومو تموم کنم...اینجوری به ی جور تعارض رسیدم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوست عزیز برنامه ریزی فقط تعیین اینکه فلان ساعت زیست میخونم نیس!!در برنامه باید علاوه بر زمان /حجم مطالعاتیم مشخص باشه.
> 
> مثلا 3 ساعت زیست قراره چیا خونده شه.چون اگه حجم مشخص نباشه ذهن تنبل میشه!فقط دنباله نموم کردن برنامه از نظر زمانی هس.ن حجمی.
> 
> اول بیا درسا و تستایی که قراره تو هفته کار شه رو مشخص کن.بعد زمانی رو که میتونی بخونی تقسیمش کن بین درسا و براساس الویت هرکدوم زمانو بینشون کمو زیاد کن.
> 
> البته  زمان جبرانی هم بزار.چون ممکنه عقب بمونی.....
> 
> 
> ...


اخه من میخوام ی بار درسای دومو سوم تموم کنم توی تابستون و خوب بخونمشون...از ی طرفم ازمونای قلم چی هست نمیخوام با ازمونا پیش نرم...خلاصه موندم چی کنم...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام اموزش کامل برنامه ریزی همگام با ازمون ازمایشی تا شب در سایت قرار داده میشه!
> 
> konkur.in
> 
> صفحه اول!


عزیز...این برنامه ای ک میگی چی هستش کی تو سایت میذارید...

----------


## amn1

> سلام دوستان
> نظرتون راجب این برنامه چیه ؟
> شنبه : زیست (3ساعت ) + دینی ( 1.5 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1.5 ساعت ).........تست زیست (50 تا) +تست دینی (30 تا ) + تست ادبیات (30 تا )
> یکشنبه : فیزیک ( 3 ساعت ) + عربی (1.5 ساعت ) + زبان (1.5 ساعت )..................تست فیزیک (50 تا) + تست عربی 30 تا + تست زبان 30 تا
> دو شنبه : شیمی 3ساعت + ریاضی 3 ساعت ..............تست شیمی 50 تا + تست ریاضی 50 تا
> سه شنبه : مرور درسهایی ک طی 3 روز قبل خوانده شد همراه با تست ( هر درس یک ساعت همراه با تست ) ( یعنی با تست مرور بشه )
> چارشنبه : مثل شنبه ولی مباحث عووض میشه
> پنج شنبه : مثل یکشنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> جمعه : مثل 2 شنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> شنبه مرور درسهای این 3 روز


اشتباه هست برنامه ساختار اش اشتباهه با مشکل روبه رو میشین
باید عوض بشه

----------


## Ensany

> سلام دوستان
> نظرتون راجب این برنامه چیه ؟
> شنبه : زیست (3ساعت ) + دینی ( 1.5 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1.5 ساعت ).........تست زیست (50 تا) +تست دینی (30 تا ) + تست ادبیات (30 تا )
> یکشنبه : فیزیک ( 3 ساعت ) + عربی (1.5 ساعت ) + زبان (1.5 ساعت )..................تست فیزیک (50 تا) + تست عربی 30 تا + تست زبان 30 تا
> دو شنبه : شیمی 3ساعت + ریاضی 3 ساعت ..............تست شیمی 50 تا + تست ریاضی 50 تا
> سه شنبه : مرور درسهایی ک طی 3 روز قبل خوانده شد همراه با تست ( هر درس یک ساعت همراه با تست ) ( یعنی با تست مرور بشه )
> چارشنبه : مثل شنبه ولی مباحث عووض میشه
> پنج شنبه : مثل یکشنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> جمعه : مثل 2 شنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> شنبه مرور درسهای این 3 روز


برنامه اشتباهه! از بیخ و بن! شما باید تایین کنی که مثلا در سه ساعت زیست خوندن میخوام از صفحه یک تا 20 بخونم!

و دید بلند مدت هم داشته باشی که بگی با این روند من تا تاریخ فلان! فلان قدرو خوندم مرور کردم تست زدم!

----------


## mohammad^s

> مرسی حتما استفاده میکنم...من میخوام ک با برنامه های قلم چی هماهنگ باشم از ی طرفم میخام زود درسای سوم و دومو تموم کنم...اینجوری به ی جور تعارض رسیدم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> اخه من میخوام ی بار درسای دومو سوم تموم کنم توی تابستون و خوب بخونمشون...از ی طرفم ازمونای قلم چی هست نمیخوام با ازمونا پیش نرم...خلاصه موندم چی کنم...


اولویتتو بزار اختصاصی ها و اونا رو با توجه ب برنامه ازمون تموم کن.بعد وقت باقیمونده رو بین عمومی ها تقسیم کن(ینی هم اختصاصی بخون هم عمومی ولی با تاکید بیشتر بر اختصاصی)


مهم نیست درسا رو کی تموم میکنی!!مهم اینه هرچی میخونی عالی و با کیفیت بخونی.
مباحثا مطابق آزمون بخون ولی عالی و برای 100درصد. اینجوری بهتره تا اینک تو درسا رو زود تموم کنی ولی با کیفیت پایین و بازده کم((البته از مهر به بعد ب ترازای بالا توصیه میشه کمی از برنامه آزمون جلوتر باشن!کمی!) درضمن تموم کردن درسا زودتر باعث افت ساعت مطالعه میشه!!(اینو تجربه داشتم!)

----------


## mrnurse7

> اولویتتو بزار اختصاصی ها و اونا رو با توجه ب برنامه ازمون تموم کن.بعد وقت باقیمونده رو بین عمومی ها تقسیم کن(ینی هم اختصاصی بخون هم عمومی ولی با تاکید بیشتر بر اختصاصی)
> 
> 
> مهم نیست درسا رو کی تموم میکنی!!مهم اینه هرچی میخونی عالی و با کیفیت بخونی.
> مباحثا مطابق آزمون بخون ولی عالی و برای 100درصد. اینجوری بهتره تا اینک تو درسا رو زود تموم کنی ولی با کیفیت پایین و بازده کم((البته از مهر به بعد ب ترازای بالا توصیه میشه کمی از برنامه آزمون جلوتر باشن!کمی!) درضمن تموم کردن درسا زودتر باعث افت ساعت مطالعه میشه!!(اینو تجربه داشتم!)


خب من اگه برای درسا حجم هم در نظر بگیرم و ی مقدار از عمومیا کم کنم و به اختصاصیا اضافه کنم دیگ مشکلی نداره این برنامه؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اشتباه هست برنامه ساختار اش اشتباهه با مشکل روبه رو میشین
> باید عوض بشه


خب اگ میشه راهنماییم کنید ک چی کار کنم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> برنامه اشتباهه! از بیخ و بن! شما باید تایین کنی که مثلا در سه ساعت زیست خوندن میخوام از صفحه یک تا 20 بخونم!
> 
> و دید بلند مدت هم داشته باشی که بگی با این روند من تا تاریخ فلان! فلان قدرو خوندم مرور کردم تست زدم!


من حجم واسه درسها در نظر بگیرم دیگ و یکم به اختصاصیا بیشتر توجه کنم دیگ چ مطلبیو باید در نظر لگیرم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من عادت کردم به ساعتی خوندن
> 
> اول هفته درسایی ک باید خونده بشه رو رو یه برگه مینویسم...بعد یه بررسی میکنم حجم هر کدوم و تعداد تستاشون چقدره بعد براساس اون یه ساعتی رو بهش اختصاص میدم
> بعد کل ساعتا رو جمع میزنم اگه دیدم بیشتر از اونیه که میتونم تو یه هفته بخونم یه مقداری از درسا رو حذف میکنم
> 
> بعد اینکه هردرسیو چه روزی بخونم رو هم مشخص میکنم....همیشه پنج شنبه رو خالی میذارم...بعد فقط واسه دو روز اول برنامه دقیق میچینم....هر درسی رو چه ساعتی بخونم حدودا چند تست بزنم و...همیشه یه ربع نیم ساعت بین درسا استراحت میذارم ک معمولا جای اینکه صرف استراحت بشه صرف عقب موندگیم میشه
> 
> بعد دو روز برنا مه دو روز بعدشو میچینم
> 
> ...


توی برنامتون هر چند روز درسارو مرور میکنید

----------


## زری

> سلام دوستان
> نظرتون راجب این برنامه چیه ؟
> شنبه : زیست (3ساعت ) + دینی ( 1.5 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1.5 ساعت ).........تست زیست (50 تا) +تست دینی (30 تا ) + تست ادبیات (30 تا )
> یکشنبه : فیزیک ( 3 ساعت ) + عربی (1.5 ساعت ) + زبان (1.5 ساعت )..................تست فیزیک (50 تا) + تست عربی 30 تا + تست زبان 30 تا
> دو شنبه : شیمی 3ساعت + ریاضی 3 ساعت ..............تست شیمی 50 تا + تست ریاضی 50 تا
> سه شنبه : مرور درسهایی ک طی 3 روز قبل خوانده شد همراه با تست ( هر درس یک ساعت همراه با تست ) ( یعنی با تست مرور بشه )
> چارشنبه : مثل شنبه ولی مباحث عووض میشه
> پنج شنبه : مثل یکشنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> جمعه : مثل 2 شنبه ولی مباحث عوض میشه
> شنبه مرور درسهای این 3 روز


توی همون روز تست کار نکن چون متوجه توان تست زنیت نمیشی و نمیتونی به خوبی بفهمی کدوم درسو بهتر یاد میگیری  وبیشتر تو ذهنت میمونه یا کدوم درس به تکرار بیشتری احتیاج داره. تست اختصاصی هارو یک روز بعد کارکن وتست عمومی هارو2روز بعد ازاینکه خوندیش

----------


## mrnurse7

> توی همون روز تست کار نکن چون متوجه توان تست زنیت نمیشی و نمیتونی به خوبی بفهمی کدوم درسو بهتر یاد میگیری  وبیشتر تو ذهنت میمونه یا کدوم درس به تکرار بیشتری احتیاج داره. تست اختصاصی هارو یک روز بعد کارکن وتست عمومی هارو2روز بعد ازاینکه خوندیش


اگ قلم چی نبود بهتر میفهمیدم ک برناممو چجوری بریزم...این نکته رو هم رعایت میکنم چشم...

----------


## Ensany

> اگ قلم چی نبود بهتر میفهمیدم ک برناممو چجوری بریزم...این نکته رو هم رعایت میکنم چشم...


اتفاقا مهم ترین رکن برنامه ریزی ازمون ازمایشی هستش!

ببین دوست عزیز این تیکه رو بخون(مقاله ای هستش که قراره بزاریم تو سایت!)

گام اول- برای شروع باید ما بودجه بندی یکی از ازمون های ازمایشی مختلف رو تهیه کنیم و طبق اون پیش بریم!
بهترین برنامه برای این کار ازمون های ازمایشی گاج هست! که به صورت منطقی بودجه بندی رو انجام داده
برای دریافت بودجه بندی های ازمون های گاج http://azmoon.gaj.ir//?page=minor/%20dabirestan
میتونید به لینکی که قرار دادم مراجعه کنید و بودجه بندی هارو تهیه کنید!
خوب مشاهده میکنید که درهر تاریخ معینی ما باید حجم مشخصی از درس رو بخونیم مرور کنیم و تست بزنیم!
با وجود این برنامه ها برنامه ریزی کار خیلی سختی نیست! و ما میدونیم که اگر طبق این برنامه پیش بریم در اخر تابستان دروس پایه رو خوندیم مرور کردیم و تست زدیم!
نکته قابل توجه این هستش که بودجه بندی ها کاملا عقلانی هستش ! و هیچ نیازی به مطالعه روزانه 10 12 ساعت نیست! شما میتونید با روزی چند ساعت مطالعه با کیفیت حجمتون رو جمع کنید! 

-------------------
یک مثال دیگر! درس دین و زندگی تا تاریخ 27 شما باید سه درس از دینی 2 و 2 درس از دینی سه بخونید!
مهم نیست که بخاطر این حجم کم شما 21 روز وقت دارید! تنها این درس نیست درس های دیگه هم در میان هستند!
پس شما هفته اول مطالعه بکنید! هفته دوم مرور کنید! خلاصه برداری کنید و هفته اخر تست بزنید!
با این متود ما در اخر تابستان کل دروس پایه رو مطالعه کردیم و در اخر تابستان با شرکت در ازمون جامع که در انتهای برنامه نوشته شده میتونیم خودمون رو بسنجیم!
نکته!(شما در طول روز طبق این برنامه فشار زیاد درسی رو متحمل نمیشید! پس اگه دوست دارید دروس پیش رو هم پیش خوانی کنید بعد ظهر ها یا وقت های خالی خودتون به طور مثال بعد ظهر ها یک درس از پیش رو پیش خوانی کنید!)



*امیدوارم از اینا تکنیک رو گرفته باشی! اگه نگرفتی منتظر انتشار پنج گام طلایی برای برنامه ریزی تحصیلی به زبان ساده باش!*

----------


## Yeganehp

> اتفاقا مهم ترین رکن برنامه ریزی ازمون ازمایشی هستش!
> 
> ببین دوست عزیز این تیکه رو بخون(مقاله ای هستش که قراره بزاریم تو سایت!)
> 
> گام اول- برای شروع باید ما بودجه بندی یکی از ازمون های ازمایشی مختلف رو تهیه کنیم و طبق اون پیش بریم!
> بهترین برنامه برای این کار ازمون های ازمایشی گاج هست! که به صورت منطقی بودجه بندی رو انجام داده
> برای دریافت بودجه بندی های ازمون های گاج http://azmoon.gaj.ir//?page=minor/%20dabirestan
> میتونید به لینکی که قرار دادم مراجعه کنید و بودجه بندی هارو تهیه کنید!
> خوب مشاهده میکنید که درهر تاریخ معینی ما باید حجم مشخصی از درس رو بخونیم مرور کنیم و تست بزنیم!
> ...


دادش إنساني چند روز پيش قرار بود اينو بذاريا چي شد پس!؟

----------


## Ensany

شرمنده بخدا!

نمیدونم بابا دادم اقای رهبر! گفت میذارم ! ایشالا تا فردا میزاده!

میزاره فردا ! ایشالا! شما اگه کارتون فوری هستش من پخ کنم واستون مقاله رو!

----------


## Yeganehp

> شرمنده بخدا!
> 
> نمیدونم بابا دادم اقای رهبر! گفت میذارم ! ایشالا تا فردا میزاده!
> 
> میزاره فردا ! ایشالا! شما اگه کارتون فوری هستش من پخ کنم واستون مقاله رو!


 :Yahoo (20): نه بابا من كه اگه بذارن هم ٣،٤ روز خوندنم طول ميكشه ولي الان بيكارم اگه بتوني پ خ كني كه كلي شرمنده ميشم ميشينم ميخونم اگه هم نه كه تا فردا ميصبرم ديگه!

----------


## Ensany

> نه بابا من كه اگه بذارن هم ٣،٤ روز خوندنم طول ميكشه ولي الان بيكارم اگه بتوني پ خ كني كه كلي شرمنده ميشم ميشينم ميخونم اگه هم نه كه تا فردا ميصبرم ديگه!


نه بابا! با توجه به این مشغله ای که شما دارین و اصلاااااا وقت واسه خوندن ندارین واسه ما افتخاره که بخونین! پخ شد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستان من يه مشکلي دارم اينکه صبا چار پنج ساعت زيست هر روز ميخونم به اضافه سه الي چاهار ساعت رياضي يا فيزيک. الان مشکل اينجاس کهاينجوري کشش عموميا رو ندارم ديگه. به نظرتون عموميا رو از مهر با برنامه قلم بخونم در حقشون ظلم! نميشه؟ اگه پيشنهاد ديگه اي براي اين برنامه م داريد ممنون ميشم در ميون بذاريد.راستي اژ مهر وقتم آزاده مدرسه اينا ندارم

----------


## mohammad^s

> دوستان من يه مشکلي دارم اينکه صبا چار پنج ساعت زيست هر روز ميخونم به اضافه سه الي چاهار ساعت رياضي يا فيزيک. الان مشکل اينجاس کهاينجوري کشش عموميا رو ندارم ديگه. به نظرتون عموميا رو از مهر با برنامه قلم بخونم در حقشون ظلم! نميشه؟ اگه پيشنهاد ديگه اي براي اين برنامه م داريد ممنون ميشم در ميون بذاريد.راستي اژ مهر وقتم آزاده مدرسه اينا ندارم



دینی ک اصلا  مشکلی نیس!الان دینی نخونی چیزی رو از دست ندادی(البته ب شرطی ک وقت واسه خوندن دینی نداشته باشی-اگه داری تنبلی نکن! بخونش.)

ولی بقیه رو نباید کلا بیخیال شد!بخصوص عربی.اگه برسی عربی رو تابستون تموم کنی خیلی خوب میشه .

اونقدیم ک فک میکنی وقتتو نمیگیره!مثلا واسه زبان روزی ی صفحه تیک ایت گاج(حدود5تا10 دقه) .
یا مثلا هرشب نیم ساعت عشقی  :Yahoo (1): ادبیات بخون(( منظورم اینه با خود ادبیات حال کن!))

خلاصه اینکه یکم ساعت مطالعتو بالا ببری اتفاقی نمیوفته :Yahoo (1): 

اگه میبینی وقت نداری خب برنامه ریزی کن.از شکل توضیح دادنت میشه فهمید برنامه خاصی نداری.برنامه بریز و درسایی ک لازمه خونده بشه رو تو برنامت بذار.

----------


## mrnurse7

> اتفاقا مهم ترین رکن برنامه ریزی ازمون ازمایشی هستش!
> 
> ببین دوست عزیز این تیکه رو بخون(مقاله ای هستش که قراره بزاریم تو سایت!)
> 
> گام اول- برای شروع باید ما بودجه بندی یکی از ازمون های ازمایشی مختلف رو تهیه کنیم و طبق اون پیش بریم!
> بهترین برنامه برای این کار ازمون های ازمایشی گاج هست! که به صورت منطقی بودجه بندی رو انجام داده
> برای دریافت بودجه بندی های ازمون های گاج http://azmoon.gaj.ir//?page=minor/%20dabirestan
> میتونید به لینکی که قرار دادم مراجعه کنید و بودجه بندی هارو تهیه کنید!
> خوب مشاهده میکنید که درهر تاریخ معینی ما باید حجم مشخصی از درس رو بخونیم مرور کنیم و تست بزنیم!
> ...


ینی منی که قلم چی ثبت نام کردم قلم چی رو بیخیال بشم ؟

----------

